# CBC 906.6 Fire Extinguisher Unobstructed and Unobscured



## miguele3 (Jan 20, 2012)

What is the definition of unobscured as far as the California code is involved? If you have a FEC in a corridor that is a means of egress then I assume that is unobscured. If the same FEC is painted to match the wall, I assume that is obscured. Obviously if it is not in the path of travel it is obscured. What I want to minimize those ugly fire extinguisher signs. I rather have an unobscured FEC. I just want to comply with the intent of the code but consider how the sign industry can't make an attractive sign for fire extinguisher location.


----------



## Msradell (Jan 20, 2012)

If the sign is attractive it isn't noticeable!  Being noticeable is the entire intend of the requirement.


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2012)

It is in the base code;

906.6 Unobstructed and unobscured. Portable fire extinguishers shall not be obstructed or obscured from view. In rooms or areas in which visual obstruction cannot be completely avoided, means shall be provided to indicate the locations of extinguishers.

Would say if the fec has no identifiers on it ""no good"


----------



## miguele3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Regarding unobscured and CDA's reply, I understand 906.6 text, but as you know Larsen or the other manufacturers offer many different options for FEC. It would be good to know what is considered obscured from the manufacturer models.


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2012)

Good question

Not sure if nfpa 10 has anything to say about it

Willl look Monday

Also not sure if Ada is in play?????


----------



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2012)

Fire Extinguisher Unobstructed and Unobscured







Fire Extinguisher obstructed and obscured


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 20, 2012)

Aha.......got to love those HS chemistry classes


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2012)

But Mark....don't they both project more than 4" over a walking surface?  1003.3.3


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> But Mark....don't they both project more than 4" over a walking surface?  1003.3.3


Not in the picture I posted. The FE is not in a walking POT or in the MEANS OF EGRESS.


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2012)

What about the pull station? <4"?  Def agree w/ the FE....just wanted to bring up the point to whomever else....they also usually hang below the 27" also...


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2012)

And your point, This post is about FE.


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2012)

Just trying to equte that clear and unobstructed may cause other issues when it is moved into the POT, and to look at it from as many perspectives as possible...


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> Just trying to equte that clear and unobstructed may cause other issues when it is moved into the POT, and to look at it from as many perspectives as possible...


Okay. I dont know, not my project, got the image fron the net....

My intent was based on "CBC 906.6 Fire Extinguisher Unobstructed and Unobscured'" The OP, and title of the thread.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2012)

Another "Projection Issue"

When the side door opens, blocks half the exit doors....


----------

